# yet another project. Jeep Willys



## Speedy (Apr 13, 2010)

well it seems I am always finding projects.
have been putting time into this

production years 1945 - 49 (not sure my jeeps year yet) willys jeep CJ2A







should have plenty of time for projects as my last exam is april 26th, then off for summer.


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 13, 2010)

Lots of luck on the project Speedy, I spent 10 years restoring my Mustang


IronHorse


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice Jeep. Looks in better shape than the one that lives in my garage.


----------



## Speedy (Apr 13, 2010)

looks can be deceiving :big:

the Willys needs a good amount of body work, frame is not rusted out so I am hoping I can save it.
engine is seized, 1 cylinder is the problem im sure. if I can get the engine going I will have a better sense of direction.

originally I got it for a bush vehicle, but I have been searching for a flat fender for awhile so I decided I would investigate what is needed and how much money to get it on the road.


----------



## itowbig (Apr 13, 2010)

oh man i love jeeps ive had one and im still looking for that cj5 cant find one with a good price that i can aford.
i sure do admire those great beast


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 14, 2010)

The good part is there are so many places to get parts. Tons of new in package parts to. If you havn't looked yet, take a look at G503.com and Military Vehicles magazine. If it can be bought, and replaced on the flatfenders, it is still for sale. ;D

Does it still have the flathead motor?


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 14, 2010)

Speedy, JC Whitney still has all kinds of parts for your CJ2A. Conrods, oil pumps, crank, fenders, etc. Heck, you can still buy the entire body new. 

They're online.

Dean


----------



## Speedy (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks guys ;D


----------



## itowbig (Apr 14, 2010)

good old four bangers u can drive the crap out of them. lov the tie downs


----------



## rake60 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice find Speedy! Thm:

When I was about 18 years old, a buddy of mine had one in about that 
same condition, but it ran fine. We rolled it over playing around the grounds
of an old abandoned mine site. After we got it back on it's wheels it started 
up with no problem at all. It did blow a lot of smoke for the next hour or so
after being upside down. 

It never did make it back to road worthiness? :shrug:

Rick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 14, 2010)

Diy89,

What's your's a WWII Ford GPW with the nine slats on the grill?

Bob


----------



## Longboy (Apr 15, 2010)

..............Well maby someday you'll get it looking like Longboys Jeep Speedy!


----------



## steamer (Apr 15, 2010)

Give it hell speedy....My dad gave me a ride in one when I was five...drove the thing up one side of a small tree...went right up on its tail....then the tree fell over, and he rocked over the tree as it tried to lift the jeep up...first the front is in the air, then the back end...finally we got off the tree and kept right on going...looked back and the tree popped right back up...damnest thing I ever experienced...fun as hell for a five year old....of course they didn't even have a seat belt back 40 years ago...let alone childrens car seats and DSS...just that big Jesus bar on the dash board :big:


----------



## ksouers (Apr 15, 2010)

That looks like it'll be a fun project Speedy.

I love the duct tape upholstery ;D


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 15, 2010)

Speedy--Thats the motor! Get that cyl unstuck and i'll bet it runs like new. Well, may smoke a little more but for 60+ years old what can ya ask for!

Bob--It's the willys. 1945 radio jeep. 

Longboy- Nice! but Speedy has better seats!


----------



## Speedy (Apr 15, 2010)

Rick and Steamer, LOL I love those types of stories! 

LongBoy that is one nice jeep! 
someday maybe someday speedys will look that nice 

Ksouers and Diy89 hehe love the seat, it matches the jeep for now lol.

I just about had enough of studying, need to take a break. 
will go back out to work on the motor some more. going to take the rad off so I can try spinning the engine over without a extension on the socket, wow FLEXX was a problem for sure


----------



## Speedy (Apr 15, 2010)

well that was eventful :big:
thinking I would just walk out with my socket set and some wrenches and spin everything loose... boy was I wrong!
everything was nicely coated in rust, spray on some liquid wrench and do something else for a hour and a half.
went back this time with a torch, heated the nuts up and out they came!  heat is now my friend. (dont ask the jeep, I accidentally put fire to some canvas material :big:.

didnt think any coolent would be in the rad, but I was wrong! it sure had allot in it. its a good sign tho.

then tryed spinning the engine over again with the breaker bar, no go! needs more soaking.

thats the story for now, back to studying.


----------



## steamer (Apr 15, 2010)

don't force it Speedy.....easy does it.


I am told Kroil works well for stuck cylinders....

Pull the plug and fill it up!......and wait

Dave


----------



## Kermit (Apr 15, 2010)

Mix 6 quarts of diesel with one quart of motor oil and fill the crankcase to overflowing and let that puppy 'marinate' for a couple of days. 

It worked when my grandpa and great grandpa 'found' a junker tractor in the field one morning. They wondered who dumped it for many many days.     From some of my youngest memories in the backwoods of Eastland County Texas.     ;D


Kermit


----------



## rake60 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have been restoring antique engines for about 20 years.
Sometimes the *OLD* stuff works the best.

For stuck pistons I pull the head then pour a few ounces of
_*Marvel Mystery Oil*_ into every cylinder. Leave it alone for three days.
After a three day soak, try to turn the engine over. If it's still stuck take a 
heavy wood block that will fit into the cylinders and "BUMP" it with a 4 pound hammer.
Don't HIT it, just bump it. If there is still no movement let it soak a few more days and
try that same process again. Be patient and it will free up in time.

If the pistons are stuck it is a given that the rings will also be stuck in the piston grooves.
Sometimes they can be freed up by soaking and careful working.
Usually you will break them at some point in that process.

It is an exercise in patience. Go slow and take your time.
A moment of frustration can result in $$$$ of of higher costs.

Rick


----------



## Speedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick.
for piston wrings, I am assuming you would have to take the engine apart to properly clean them?

lets say I get this engine turning over alright, its possible the rings can still break sometime down the road?
and running the engine without checking the cylinders could kill the engine maybe? (rust buildup)

its to cold today to give it another chance, I put more transmission fluid with WD40 in yesterday after that I will ether try diesel, or the head will be coming off.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 19, 2010)

Speed here is an engine manual for you free download
http://www.archive.org/details/TechnicalManualTm9-1804aEngineWillysL-134

and for the rest of her
http://www.archive.org/download/TechnicalManualTm9-8012WillysM38/M38-Maintenance.pdf
Have fun 
Tin


----------



## Speedy (Apr 19, 2010)

!!!! thank you Tin!!!!! ;D
made a file for them. and probably print them 
took a fast look and lots of info


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to help speedy hope they are the right ones for you and your machine.
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you get it freed up and the rings are stuck, it might start up.
Stuck rings will rip the cylinder walls to shreds.

It would mean a major engine overhaul to make it right.
It isn't really all that complicated, just time consuming and labor
intensive.

Rick


----------



## Speedy (Apr 23, 2010)

head is coming off.
I broke all the nuts free today, now I will wait till monday after my last exam.
cant wait to see inside!


----------



## Speedy (Apr 25, 2010)

hi longboy.
what engine do you have in your willys?
is it the buick dauntless engine?

a friend is offering me for free a good running chev 350 motor and automatic transmission.
I see Novak sells the adapters to make these engines work in the willys. but what I would like to know from you is 

what engine you have?
are you running stock transmision/transfercase/axles?
did you get your kit from novak?


----------



## Longboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Speedy, I've had my Jeep since 1986. It was locally owned in my home town and I have seen it growing up. It was re done about 1964 with a "283" Chevy and became the owners (Rich's) hunting jeep which was towed from Kenosha to Wyoming to get into the back country but never used as a daily driver. Who woulda known I would become a Willys fan and acquire this Jeep years later. I modified it to my tastes over the years and it gets me to the local old car gatherings here in Tucson. Street only for me but the 4WD works. Rich was a sheet metal tradesman and made the set back firewall and the adapter plate for the stock T-90 transmission. An access plate in the cowl for the Chevys distributor made too. It has the Warn overdrive which cuts the final 5.38 axles back to 4.10. Other than the v-8 the driveline is stock original. Has 11" brakes all around recommended with any v-8 powertrain. Engine eternally stock with aftermarket headers and intake. Factory "Renagade" rims with 10x15 tires. Painted Allis Chalmers orange! Novak and Advance Adaptors make kits and I'm sure the big brake kit is still marketed by somebody. On Ebay you will find at any given time 20-30 old CJ's listed at all prices.  Dave.                                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








           Paint job 2002.


----------



## Speedy (Apr 25, 2010)

that really is a nice Willys!
thank you for the write up, its cool that you know its history and the person that did the mods. 8)

how do you like the v8 and its power?
can you still get heavy on the pedal and have some fun?
is the t90 transmission and tcase up to the power? 

im not to sure the power difference from a 283 to the chevy 350 my friend has.
I am worried about putting to big of a motor in and start breaking things. 

anymore pictures of your willys feel free to post them up


----------



## Longboy (Apr 26, 2010)

The Jeep weighs about 2500lbs. and the small 283 does fine. I hear there are some T-90's behind 350's but you are really stretching it here and will grenade the input shaft and cluster gearset with the greater torque output. I have done that with mine! A Turbo Hydromatic or Muncie/ Saginaw 4spd. correct way to go or find a Buick v-6. Read up on the many Willys Jeep forums.


----------



## Speedy (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks Dave.
with a muncie the tcase would be fine? 

I did find a Buick V6 231 cu but I dont know if its the same as the dauntless. will need to find out.

so last exam was today. pulled the head, since this is the first time working around full size engines I am not sure the condition.
I think the rings are stuck to the head, it seems like its all carbon build up. light surface rust on 2 of the cyls, the other 2 seem like they might be worse, might be carbon will need to look at it closer.

getting my car buddies over tomorrow, then I will have a better idea of what to do.
a friend offered me a free chevy 350 engine, but that seems like a big project.

o yeh, the liquid in the cylinder is atf and wd40. been in the cylinders for atleast 2 weeks so those cyls are stuck or the carbon is stopping it from going thru.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 26, 2010)

It doesn't look all that bad Speedy.
Just be patient! 

A few years back I bought a 1942 Briggs model IR-6 engine for $25.
It was pretty rough but I wanted it because it was a rare crank start
Briggs engine.






When I got into it, I discovered it had been under flood water at some point in time.
The internal parts were all rusted tight and the engine was full of mud.









After about 3 months of restoration I ended up with this.






And it started up.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbk0Q7h4HS8[/ame]

I'd be embarrassed to say what that engine sold for at auction. Let's just say I
was well compensated for my initial investment and time.

Now does that Willys engine look so bad?  

Rick


----------



## Speedy (Apr 26, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> It doesn't look all that bad Speedy.
> Just be patient!
> 
> A few years back I bought a 1942 Briggs model IR-6 engine for $25.
> ...



thank you Rick. 
what do you suggest me using to soak the cylinders?

I love how you brought that briggs back to life! it does give me more hope for my willys.
comments like yours are appreciated, I dont know much about engines and reading responses from everyone keeps me going.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 26, 2010)

Speedy, 

I recently rebuilt a 4cly. snowcat engine that was in much worse shape, spark plugs removed twenty ago, rain water in cylinders but never frozen from the cold. Runs fine today! From my perspective, no mater what you do, that engine should be pulled. If you have the desire to rebuild it, pull the crank & drive pistons down, out of the block.

Paul


----------



## Longboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> thanks Dave.
> with a muncie the tcase would be fine?
> 
> I did find a Buick V6 231 cu but I dont know if its the same as the dauntless. will need to find out.
> ...


----------

